#ubuntu-tam 2012-03-30
<amachu> jokerdino: வணக்கம்
<jokerdino> வணக்கம் :)
<jokerdino> amachu: இந்த அறையின் தலைப்பை மாற்ற முடியுமா?
<amachu> செய்யலாம்
<amachu> முன்னர் ஆக்டிவாக இருந்த போது இருந்தது அது
<amachu> மீண்டும் தொடங்குவோம்
<amachu> jokerdino: உபுண்டு மெம்பரானதுக்கு வாழ்த்துக்கள்
* amachu changed the topic of #ubuntu-tam to: உபுண்டு தமிழ்க் குழுமத்தில் இணையரங்கத்திற்கு வருக. உபுண்டுவின் நீண்ட கால ஆதரவு பதிப்பான 12.04 வெளிவர இருக்கிறது.
* amachu changed the topic of #ubuntu-tam to: உபுண்டு தமிழ்க் குழுமத்தின் இணையரங்கத்திற்கு வருக! உபுண்டுவின் நீண்ட கால ஆதரவு பதிப்பான 12.04 வெளிவர இருக்கிறது.
* amachu changed the topic of #ubuntu-tam to: உபுண்டு தமிழ்க் குழுமத்தின் இணையரங்கத்திற்கு வருக! உபுண்டுவின் நீண்ட கால ஆதரவு பதிப்பான 12.04 வெளிவர இருக்கிறது. http://ubuntu-tam.org
